# End of the line pic



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Well trapping is about over for me this season except a few weasel boxes I still have out. I am trying to see how many weasels are in my area so next year I can hit them harder. So far it looks pretty good for next year. I might do some spring beaver trapping, but that depends on the steelies. This year I didn't trap much of anything, but a little of everything. Hope everyone is having a good season. OT


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice work.

Your fur always looks good.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Congrats Kurt! way to go!


----------



## huntinchucks (Jul 30, 2008)

Great looking asortment of fir . Congrats!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Awesome!

Looks like you got quite a few mature beaver!


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Well done kurt.Thanx for the pic.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Looks like a nice bunch of well handled furs.

Congrats!


----------



## brent164 (Mar 6, 2005)

Glad to see your pictures again! Looks like you had a fun year, I wish I had a spot for beavers and or otter!


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

what is the dates for the spring beaver trapping? info?


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

lookin good man! keep up the work...if all else fails, at least you can have them made into clothing


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Kurt,

Nice collection of furs!

Looks like you have a good population of mink in your new area. Mink have always been one of my favorite fur bearers to trap.

Congratulations on your otter and what appears to be an excellent ratio of male to female mink.

Are you shipping to Canada or selling at local fur auction?

Continued Good Luck on the ermine trap line!


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Nice job on the critters!!


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Nice job Kurt. It's always nice seeing pics of your success. Good luck on the steelhead buddy


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks guys! 

Dave,

Beaver and otter went to FHA today and the rest I sold locally although I am not actually selling then until feb. when I am done with the ermines. Got lucky on the buck ratio of mink, but yeah 9 bucks 4 females. OT


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats on the season Kurt! Looks like alot of hard work
paid off in the new area. Thanks for sharing the pics.

Mike


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Nice job and cool pic! Congrats on a great season!


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

Hey Kurt, this is Kurt.

Nice job on the fur. Looks like you take a lot of pride in what you do and the fur really looks great. Keep up the good work.

Kurt


----------



## skullman (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice pile of fur you got there, which i was out this year.

Denis


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

wannabapro said:


> Hey Kurt, this is Kurt.
> 
> Nice job on the fur. Looks like you take a lot of pride in what you do and the fur really looks great. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Kurt


Thanks for the compliment. My thoughts are that I need to give the animals I harvest the respect they deserve and by putting them up and taking great care of them is the best way IMO. My dad taught me at a young age to properly prepare your animals. I am very picky on how they need to look and will work on them until I am satisfied. I sell mostly to FHA so I put each animal up to how they want them done according to their fur handling manual available on their website.

Thanks again guys. OT


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Very Nice!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Great looking fur, congrats on the success and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Congrats Kurt, 

You for sure know what your doing when it comes to put up fur. 

And it lookes like you had a great year. 

Rob


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

Again, great job OT....Some nice fur as always!!!!!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks guys! It is always a great year fur or not as long as I have the privelage to get out and set traps and enjoy the beauty of the great outdoors and see first hand what great things God has created. OT


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Great picture! The boys and I always enjoy your pictures.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

LarryA said:


> Great picture! The boys and I always enjoy your pictures.


Larry,

I always enjoy your posts as well especially the stories and pics of you getting your boys out. Are you guys all done for the season? Thanks OT


----------

